# Someones been cheating...



## cheddar cheese (Jan 28, 2005)

As many of you may or may not know, this site was founded by a guy called horse[USA]. He occasianally posts and was on about 150 posts about a month ago...

Recently I checked and he was on 5172 posts!!! Yet he has not increased his activity or posted lots in any forums...

So horse, have you edited your post count or somthing?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2005)

Well he is the founder. That kind of makes him god in this forum doen't it. Ahhh what am I saying. Cheater!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2005)

CC is just afraid someone will catch up to him.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 28, 2005)

Nah, NO-ONE is gonna catch me


----------



## Crippen (Jan 28, 2005)

who gives a stuff M8. I don't care who has how ever many post quite honestly. Mind you I am not into power... in any way, shape or form.
Talking of which Med.... you have really surprised me... I held you in high esteem M8 ( very high esteem I might add). But I can't believe that you locked down the airbus thread. I was truly enjoying it.... 'THAT' boys is TRUE life...what it is 'ALL' about. Like it or not, it is what the world is made of. those that will not and do not agree with what we are saying. it is what fires us, challenges us and questions our very being.

Lunitic..... you remind me of my ex M8.... you know just which buttons to push and which chains to yank.... you don't just use a wooden spoon to stir....but a bloody great cement mixer.... Jesus you are wonderful. Hats off to you, you manipulative young man.
Folly ummmmm!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 28, 2005)

Crippen, it was Les that locked that thread, and rightly so. I think it is in the best interest of this site to just let this one go. 'Nuff said


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 28, 2005)

The thread was locked at the behest of R/G himself....


> Jesus you are wonderful. Hats off to you, you manipulative young man..... excellent stuff....more please hunny..... I have a rink side seat.


If u enjoy watching one member piss on another members hopes and dreams of going home after 14 months in a combat stressed enviornment, then by all means, have fun....

But as a veteran and owner of a Purple Heart, if i was present when RG said that, I woulda choked the living shiit outta him..... Some people are very VERY sensitive about certain things...

Enough said about this.. Water under the bridge.... He was warned and the thread locked.....


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 29, 2005)

CC carefull what you say he could make your posts 0


----------



## Crippen (Jan 29, 2005)

Well that me told.... and I shall leave you in peace mate, no probs.
Der seems a really lovely bloke.... THAT is obvious. I felt he was handling 'The Loon' really well until everyone jumped in. 
What you seem to miss was the fact by other threads Loon had posted....were purely done to get people backs up.... he is one troubled soul. Yet everyone played to his tune and fed his insecurity by jumping in. The best thing you can do with folk like him is to praise their attitude or good points.... coz it DOESN'T feed them..... 'or' NOT follow their post, as I think Der would have done after a while. Hence my point.


>Der you're a lovely and 'sound' bloke. keep your head down and stay safe. I wouldn't hurt you and feel sad (VERY) to think that other members felt I would. I hope 'you' realise that.
> Les you are so aggressive.... and you have such a low opinion of women. it sucks M8..... you dont want women on this site and whilst you have this attitude, none will stay. I felt I had to be forceful just to stay on, but I quite got to like you in the end.... I like a bit of banter you see  

>Lunitic.... you have lots of probs M8.... mainly anger about god knows what.... get it sorted before someone does it for you.

> Thank you 'all' for the chats,banter and music talk....especially the Rockers amungst you. 
Lancs thanks for making me chuckle and going along with our flirting ( for anyone who thought I was over cheeky... Lancs and I agreed it though IM). 

Now 'Med'.... your IM finished me off mate.... a telling off from 'you' means it's time to go off here for a good while. Cheers to one and all, I have enjoyed it. see ya later maybe.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2005)

Awww...you made me laugh. Sad loss!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2005)

You dare leave Cripps!

Im sending you an email...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm sorry to see you go, Cripps. You're good natured.  
Everyone puts their foot in their mouth at times. Hell, look at me! I do it on a daily basis! I just hang in there and carry on.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2005)

Me too, although if you never wash your feet its paticularly nasty...

Oh right, that was a metaphor


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 29, 2005)

I thought you liked cheese?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2005)

Hang on, so I do! 

You thought? Please dont do that


----------



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> I thought you liked cheese?



 I sure am glad my coffee cup was empty for that one!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2005)

I don't know where that came from with Crippen with regards to Les. Yes, he can be a bit aggressive sometimes, but so can everyone else. I have to be honest though, it's kind of cowardly to throw stuff like that out into the public forum and then leave. That's cheap. I expected better of you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah that sucks, dont run off like that!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2005)

aww no cripp's going


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2005)

I mailed her, shes bound to come back


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, if she doesn't I can still always get Black Scorpion to come as a replacement.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Medvedya (Jan 29, 2005)

You'd like him...honest...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 29, 2005)

That's not funny!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 29, 2005)

I think I need a tissue now..... Some people just love the attention.... Drama-Queens.....


----------



## Maestro (Jan 29, 2005)

But she was right on a point though, Les. Sometimes you get pissed off _very_ easily.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2005)

I can get pissed off very easily.


----------



## trackend (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm always pissed off but then again I hate my job.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 29, 2005)

Unfortunatly some people dont see the difference between aggressiveness and being pissed off.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2005)

Yes there is a difference. What do you do Track?


----------



## trackend (Jan 29, 2005)

signals artificer


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 29, 2005)

> atificer


Dont think Ive ever heard that word before track....


----------



## trackend (Jan 29, 2005)

Sorry senior signalling engineer


----------



## trackend (Jan 29, 2005)

railroad stuff


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2005)

Like that pic up there trackend


----------



## trackend (Jan 29, 2005)

TA mr gorgonzola


----------



## trackend (Jan 29, 2005)

Sorry Cheddar


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2005)

very nice pic.............


----------



## trackend (Jan 29, 2005)

You feel pissed off a lot then Les?


----------



## trackend (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi lanc hows it hanging?
I thought id better show the flag for the old stringbag after all the flak shes been getting


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 29, 2005)

It takes quite a bit to get me pissed off.... I used to be a professional at confrontations..... Old habits die hard..... Better to be aggresive than defensive, but always be as aggressive as u can be in a defensive position....

My personality is generally aggressive to start with, and I play hockey 1-2 times a week, so that makes it that much more accelerated I suppose.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2005)

and you know i bet the stringbag wins....................


----------



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2005)

I think we Americans are more "in your face" than most Europeans like. I work for a multinational company and they sometimes have asked us to tone down our responses to some customers. I think what Americans see as assertive, some Europeans see as being aggressive. Les, I don't see you as agressive, more of a no shit guy. You tell it like it is. I like that in a person because you know exactly where they stand. There is no gray area.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 29, 2005)

I like that quality in people too. There's nothing worse than a two-faced person! Just tell it like you see it!
Of course there are times when a bit of diplomacy is called for, but don't _over_ do it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 29, 2005)

ie. Asskissing....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, that's the word for it.


----------



## trackend (Jan 29, 2005)

We call it arse licking 
same part of the anatomy though,you kiss, we lick.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 29, 2005)

Interesting...... So when u are busting on some office geek goodie 2 shoes u say "What an asslicker" like we say "What an asskisser" ???


----------



## trackend (Jan 29, 2005)

no we call them crawling gits then add arse licker for good measure


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 29, 2005)

Hehe.....


----------



## trackend (Jan 29, 2005)

Ive got bother at the moment with a dick head at work who keeps banging his gums together with upper managment. in the past we just used to give the knobs a good slapping now its all gone politically correct you arn't even allowed to swear at people these days. the've all turned into a load of bleeding poofs.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2005)

Political correctness has gotten ridiculous. People aren't bald anymore, the Follicularly challenges, dead is biologically challenged, etc. I don't want to use sugar coated labels for things, or worry about offending. Sheesh! I don't call a spade a spade, I call it a frickin' shovel. Sometimes it's better to just say nothing than to sugar coat it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 29, 2005)

You remember what happened as a result of flower power, right? The Punk movement!
Sooner or later (I hope to hell _sooner_!) a large part of society is going to become so sick and tired of the "politically correct" garbage, that an opposing movement will take hold. One devoted to rudeness, prejudice (the general kind, not necessarily racial), and just plain nastiness!  

Seriously, you can't simply suppress human nature. It failed in the sixties, and it's going to ultimately fail again. Can't be done!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2005)

You'd think people would learn. I guess that probably why we are all interested in history, so some things won't be repeated. If the whole world (or darn near) goes to war now, it won't be like the last time. The weapons today are much more efficient at killing, and much scarier. It certainly wouldn't last as long as WWII, that is for sure.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 30, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> You remember what happened as a result of flower power, right? The Punk movement!
> Sooner or later (I hope to hell _sooner_!) a large part of society is going to become so sick and tired of the "politically correct" garbage, that an opposing movement will take hold. One devoted to rudeness, prejudice (the general kind, not necessarily racial), and just plain nastiness!
> 
> Seriously, you can't simply suppress human nature. It failed in the sixties, and it's going to ultimately fail again. Can't be done!



Bring it on!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2005)

I would rather be aggresive and get what I want then beat arround the bush and let people take me forwhatever they want.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 30, 2005)

I LOVE TO EAT RED MEAT AND PISS STANDING UP !!!!!!

(Did I say that outloud?????)


----------



## plan_D (Jan 30, 2005)

No, you didn't. We just read your mind. 

"I'm whizzing with the door open, and I LOVE IT!"...now where did I hear that?


----------



## trackend (Jan 30, 2005)

I agree where ur coming from Deralder unfortunately it don,t always pan out. A mate of mine(who's 60) has done 45years on the job only ever had 5 days sick and because he bollocked a 21 year old half a dozen times for failing to carry out his duties this kid has been off for six months claiming(get this) stress.
So their threatening of giving my mate the bullet and he'll loose a big junk of his pension. I work with a fella who's just come back from a 9 month tour as a foot slogger with the TA in the Gulf and you should of heard him go he really lost his rag (worse than I did) and I don't blame him.

Evan 
They thought that the first World War would be over by Christmas because of the modern technology of the time, the second one was even longer. I'm not so sure another world war wouldn't go on for longer than that (unless you are including nuclear arms of course) and personally I wouldn't like to put it to the test .


----------



## evangilder (Jan 30, 2005)

Perhaps you are right Trackend, I was just thinking with missile technology and nuclear weapons, it would probably be over pretty quickly. But you never know. I certainly don't want to test it either.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 30, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> I LOVE TO EAT RED MEAT AND PISS STANDING UP !!!!!!
> 
> (Did I say that outloud?????)



ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 30, 2005)

I bet your keyboard is shivering


----------



## evangilder (Jan 30, 2005)

Nope, the coffe was safely on the top of the desk and not in my hand, or near my face. I have learned to drink _between_ threads! 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 30, 2005)

Ah, thats a novel concept! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Perhaps you are right Trackend, I was just thinking with missile technology and nuclear weapons, it would probably be over pretty quickly. But you never know. I certainly don't want to test it either.



I think one thing is for sure. If another world war breaks out, it will be one of two scenerios.
1. A Large scale war involving Asia (China, North Korea) and involving the Middle East (Iran). This one has the greatest possibility of ending in a Nuclear Snow shower. This scenerio I think could end pretty quickly with WMD's.

2. A very long drawn out war involving the Middle East and very similer to what we are witnessing today in Iraq. If this takes place I see the Middle East being devided among themselves and gorrilla fighting dominating the war. This scenerio I think would last the longest lasting many many years.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 30, 2005)

Good analysis, Adler. They are both plausible. Possibly the Asia scenario involving Taiwan.


----------



## trackend (Jan 30, 2005)

i think the growing Chinese economy may prevent scenario 1 but I think you could be dead right about 2 Deradler even when major players get involved the Brits tried to to sort out the Afgans for years in the Khyber pass area and the Arab nations 1914-18 and they still ended up fighting tribe against tribe


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 30, 2005)

> the Brits tried to to sort out the Afgans for years in the Khyber pass area



Being a Londoner with a sick mind, that sounds dodgy.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2005)

That is pretty much were I would be coming from with the Asia scenerio. Taiwan is a really big hotspot. I think the way it would pan out is China invading Taiwan because they think they rightfully own it. The USA, The United Kingdom (notice I said the UK, not to forget about our Aussie and Canadian friends, many people do) would ofcourse rush to the defence as we have pledged to do. North Korea would see this as an opertunity to move into South Korea do to the fact that we are focused on China. In turn with all this fighting going on I see several middle eastern nations seeing the opurtunity to move into Isreal. Hense we have a World War which has the possibility of breaking out into a Nuclear Holocaust.

With the Middle Eastern Scenerio, I pretty much see Isreal and Syria along with Iran getting into a war with another. Other nations like Saudi Arabia, Iraq will be divided and fall into chaos. Insurgents springing up everywhere, The Kingdom of Saudia Arabia falling in civil war, Iraq pretty much the same and the whole region falling into chaos. The Nato nations then enter the war to stop them all and ofcourse get involved in brutal gorrilla combat for years. This one has the potential to last a very long time and also end in Nuclear Holocaust also.


----------



## trackend (Jan 30, 2005)

well i hope your wrong Adler. do you think the economic pressure that the western powers could put on china as nearly all her exports head this way will put a break on the idea of taking Tiawan?.
Watch it tosh im from Essex (but im still quite nice)


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 30, 2005)

There's nothing wrong with Essex, I'm from Essex aswell!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 30, 2005)

Im from....Peckham, and damn proud! 8)


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 30, 2005)

You agreed it was a shit-hole!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 30, 2005)

I know  Im still proud to come from a shit hole though


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 30, 2005)

The following is a public service announcement, brought to you by me: (Just to be picky  )

FYI: Australia and Canada are not part of the United Kingdom (England, Scotland, Wales, and Northern Ireland). They are part of the British Commonwealth, which also includes New Zealand, India, and a host of other nations.

Thank you. We return you to your regularly scheduled posting.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> The following is a public service announcement, brought to you by me: (Just to be picky  )
> 
> FYI: Australia and Canada are not part of the United Kingdom (England, Scotland, Wales, and Northern Ireland). They are part of the British Commonwealth, which also includes New Zealand, India, and a host of other nations.
> 
> Thank you. We return you to your regularly scheduled posting.



Stupid me!  I know that, I dont know why I put United Kingdom, I guess I was ahead of myself and just wrote what came to my head first. Sorry there Aussies and Kanucks and New Zealanders and every other nation in the Commonwealth. 

As for the detering of China. I think it can be done for only a period of time and then eventually they will just lash out.


----------



## trackend (Jan 30, 2005)

well said mr skimmer i should know because i've tried to walk to victoria and my socks got wet just west of lands end so I caught a plane instead but I could have got there quicker if I'd walked. Air Canada was on strike. Stansted too Vancouver 25 hours then 4 more hours for the island hopper to take off. Boy was I Knackered.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2005)

I am truely sorry to all you Commonwealth people. That was a silly mistake I made.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey, I don't really take that stuff too seriously, I was just pointing it out. Sorry if I appeared too touchy.

Anyway, I hope you have an uneventful trip home Adler. Best of luck, man!  Hope to hear from you again soon!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 30, 2005)

You dont appear too touchy to us adults here... Not at all...

However, those 8-10 year olds sure do say that an awful lot....

"Uncle Non-Skim is too touchy Mommy..."


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 30, 2005)

That's a bad thing, right?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 30, 2005)

LMFAO!!!!


----------



## Crazy (Jan 30, 2005)

I hope you're not serious Non-Skim?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 30, 2005)

No, I'm not serious.  
I may be a little whacked, but I'm not _completely_ demented!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 31, 2005)

That's debatable...  In fact, I'll start a thread on that right.......now. 

I think Japan and N. Korea are going to have a brawl sooner or later. It came pretty damn close a month or so ago when Japan detected a Sub in their sea space and blamed N. Korea..plus a collection of other things...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 31, 2005)

Does the US gang up on N. Korea with Japan??? Will the Russians side with the N. Koreans????

Who does China side with????

Nuclear Winter............................................

Scary.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 31, 2005)

Not many countries could take on the entirety of the US's strike capability (except nukes) and survive, the only way they could would be a guerilla war and North Korea isn't a highly religous place so I can't imagine that happening


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 31, 2005)

I think that situation could go nuclear very quickly... The Koreans are just itchin to plop a small Nuke into someones Wheaties...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 31, 2005)

How will they deliver it?


Archaic Soviet SAM launchers?


If it's actually Korean, the chances of them launching it and having it work are debatable...


My two pence...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 31, 2005)

They wouldn't have to get it very far, relatively speaking. I doubt they'd go for a target in South Korea, because obviously it's just too close. The likely place would be Japan, and they might be just nuts enough to go for it.

As for how, they'd probably launch it from an aircraft. Or try to, anyway.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 31, 2005)

If Im not mistaken they have already done 1 or 2 missle test shots.....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 31, 2005)

It would be stopped either way...


Japan has restrictions to allow for only a defensive air force (and army, I believe) but not only would the F-15s catch the missle, the U.S. would be there on the spot...


That would be a war I'd support...


Nuclear is a big no-no.


----------



## Crazy (Jan 31, 2005)

My question is this... How do detect this fully armed nuke, intercept it, and shoot it down without having it explode? If it did explode before it reached Japan, what would the consequences be?

I'm sure the tactics and tech are available to do this, but I'm curious as to how it would be done

If the North Koreans did things right, they would fly it over South Korea, and across the narrowest stretch of water from the peninsula to Japan. Would we resort to detonating it over South Korea?


----------



## plan_D (Feb 1, 2005)

You can actually explode a Nuclear Bomb without making it a nuclear explosion. It takes more than heat to make it explode, how it should.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 7, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> I think that situation could go nuclear very quickly... The Koreans are just itchin to plop a small Nuke into someones Wheaties...



You are very correct. You have to account the fact that, North Korea is pretty much backed into a corner. What does a dog do when backed into a corner? It bites! N. Korea could easily reach as far as Japan with its current nukes. Farther than that is questionable. Still if N. Korea were to nuke Japan or S. Korea, what would the US do? It would retaliate and nuke N. Korea into the next Ice Age. It really is more volotile and a powder keg than most people think. I just hope that the damn guy dies before it becomes too crazy and the N. realizes how shitty they have it and stand up against there own government.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 7, 2005)

Bush needs to put a Moonraker assassin lazor [sic] into space, with which we can snipe out Kim Jong Il, Castro, and all those pouty African and Arabian warlords...


Oh, and Usama, if he ever sticks his head above ground again...


Damn dictators, they should know by now - there's no way they can escape being put down; it's an inevitability, the only variable being how long it takes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 7, 2005)

Very true my friend!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 7, 2005)

Well, unfortunately, Castro is still around. But he won't live forever, thank god!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2005)

One thing is for sure when Castro finally does fall over and die. I am going to Cuba and getting me a 57 Chevy!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 15, 2005)

That sounds really good, Adler. That has always been one of my dream cars. They also make them in Turkey, or they did back in the 80s. Nothing like seeing a brand new 57 Chevy going down the street!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 15, 2005)

In Cuba though, I read somewhere that most of the cars over there have Lada engines or something...not the original one


----------



## evangilder (Feb 15, 2005)

Could be, but if you could get the car to the states, you could easily get a remanufactured 283 to make it original. Although I have seen them with 350s and 427s.


----------



## Erich (Feb 15, 2005)

how about a blown 327 ?


----------



## evangilder (Feb 15, 2005)

That would work too!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah my friend has one with a 350 in it. Either way it would be neat.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 22, 2005)

Boy, my feet really smell like...feet today!  Time for some Gold Bond, or something!

Just thought I'd keep you in the loop!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 22, 2005)

Your feet smell like feet?!  Jeez, you wanna get that seen to!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 22, 2005)

I s'pose I could walk through some dog shit. Hmmm, choices, choices.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 22, 2005)

Gold bond would smell better. Just ask the USAF!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 22, 2005)

Keeps the ol' sac fresh, anyway.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 22, 2005)

Nothing like a fresh nutsack!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow we went from feet to nutsacks.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 7, 2005)

It's a natural progression, isn't it?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2005)

Well I tend not to compare my nuts with my feet


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 7, 2005)

Feet + nuts = PAIN!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 7, 2005)

It depends.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2005)

No it does not, it hurts unless your have a foot fetish or something.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 8, 2005)




----------



## Medvedya (Mar 8, 2005)

Foot fetish? You mean like trimming your toenails by biting them?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey, it works


----------



## evangilder (Mar 8, 2005)

EW!


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 8, 2005)

Keeps you supple as a bonus!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2005)

Yep! 

Its cheaper than chewing gum as well


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 8, 2005)

Ah, so you _eat the clippings_ as well?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2005)

Nah, I chew them for a while. Swallowing them? That would just be *sick*


----------



## evangilder (Mar 8, 2005)

Your breath must be lovely. :0


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 8, 2005)

A classic case of 'Foot in Mouth' disease!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 8, 2005)

Mmmm, crunchy!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (Mar 8, 2005)

Hmmm, toenail and toe-jam flavored gum...


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 8, 2005)

Especially with a side order of jam! Yum yum!

(no - not even C.C's that bad)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2005)

Thats what you think


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 8, 2005)

Not anymore!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2005)

I thought I was wiered but some of you really take the cake.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 9, 2005)

I can't think of why I went there...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2005)

For a laugh maybe?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 9, 2005)

He obvioulsy forgot what I was capable of.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 10, 2005)

I dont want to know or remember.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 10, 2005)

Good call.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2005)

You are all sick, sick, sick people.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 11, 2005)

All of us? CC's the one eating toenails!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 11, 2005)

I hear a smothering of earwax really brings out the flavour!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2005)

Okay CC is scary! Ahh who am I kidding you all are.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 11, 2005)

That is just ing. Bleck!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey, the lad's gotta eat!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 11, 2005)

I just eat grated cheese out the packet...delicious snack!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2005)

Well I just ate a block of Parmasian cheese without grating it. It was quite good.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 12, 2005)

Nice. I find that when the cheese is grated, I can eat a lot more. Eating thick blocks of cheese bring up lots of phlegm and increases the resistance required to swallow


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2005)

I love a good block of Chedder and I like to cut it into slices and eat it with crackers.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 12, 2005)

Cheese is surely the greatest of all foods.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 12, 2005)

So is KFC!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2005)

Popeyes is better than KFC!

I like cheese and a good wine, they go good together.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 12, 2005)

Popeyes is too greasy! I'll take the wine, though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2005)

Yeah but the bisquits at KFC are to dry and not very tasty.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 12, 2005)

Port goes better with cheese


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2005)

I dont think so. A good Merlot is great with some cheese.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 12, 2005)

For good food you need Scott's Pantry or Northern Sole


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 12, 2005)

Or the Countryman Pub near Holsworthy...Best sausages ive ever had in there 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2005)

I enjoy eating Greek food. It is probably my favorite other then Seafood. I could go for some lobster, raw oysters, muscles in wine sauce, crab, or any kind of fish anyday. I also really like food from the baltic countries such as Croatia and Serbia.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 12, 2005)

Ugh, I cannot STAND seafood. It literally makes me sick. I like a good Fillet Steak.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 12, 2005)

You don't know what you're missing. I'm on a seafood diet at the moment actually


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 12, 2005)

Just the smell of it does me in. When my parents have Smoked Haddock for their dinner it renders the kitchen obsolete from me all evening.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2005)

Seafood is by far the best thing there is. Calamari, Lobster, Alaska King Crab legs, Salmon, Swordfish steaks, Shrimp, Oysters.... the list goes on and on. Just to gross you out CC here is some pics of some food I ate while I was in Washington DC. The first one is the appetizer of shrimps and raw oysters on the half shell and the second is half a dozen hard shell crabs.....yummm


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 12, 2005)

I love the stuff too! 
I don't think I've ever had swordfish though. I have tried shark (Mako, I think), but I didn't care for it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2005)

Shark is great. Really if it comes out of the water I will eat it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 13, 2005)

big fan of pasties myself...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 13, 2005)

I prefer a good pizza...


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 13, 2005)

Fish and Chips is the best


----------



## Yeomanz (Mar 13, 2005)

cant agree more , with curry sauce 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 13, 2005)

Aye, fish and chips from anywhere in Britain is one of the greatest meals.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice signature there. I need to make a new one.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 13, 2005)

Yeomanz said:


> cant agree more , with curry sauce 8)


Curry sauce? On fish and chips?!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 13, 2005)

Its actually nicer than it sounds. 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2005)

I always liked it with vinigar and salt.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 13, 2005)

Me too.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow I am getting hungry now!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 13, 2005)

Me too.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 13, 2005)

And me! only 10 minutes until dinner though!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2005)

Yeah my wife is making dinner right now.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 13, 2005)

man i could go for a nibble right about now..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2005)

Then go and eat.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 13, 2005)

Meatballs and rice hit the spot nicely. 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 14, 2005)

Ugggh


----------



## Yeomanz (Mar 14, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I always liked it with vinigar and salt.



me too , salt vinigar and curry sauce


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 14, 2005)

i don't like rice...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 14, 2005)

Why? It tastes of nothing  Add some vinegar to it...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 14, 2005)

vinigar to rice? now thats nasty.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 14, 2005)

It's different, but it's not too bad. I mean it's not _great_, but it's not bad.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 14, 2005)

I only put it on once all the meat has gone and youre just left with a pile of rice.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 15, 2005)

well I have never tried it so I cant knock it.


----------



## Crippen (Mar 21, 2005)

I just love food...I could happily eat all of the above (maybe not CCs toenails..aww!). I can eat till I pop and not put any weight on. Now Im starving, so calling it a night to go hunt for food. I adore jacket potatoes with several fillings and beetroot on the side... yum, yum! 
Anyone eaten to much beetroot and their pee has turned red... looks like blood.... 'no' not me either


----------



## trackend (Mar 21, 2005)

Ill go for a Chicken Tikka Jalfrezi with extra chilles, Sag Aloo, Taka dall,
vegetable or lemon rice, onion bargi with Peshwari nan and perhaps a Samosa mmmmmmmmmmm oh almost forgot and three pints of Cobra or Tiger to wash it down .


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 22, 2005)

Sounds good


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 22, 2005)

Any Seafood or that comes out of the water.


----------



## Crippen (Mar 22, 2005)

trackend said:


> Ill go for a Chicken Tikka Jalfrezi with extra chilles, Sag Aloo, Taka dall,
> vegetable or lemon rice, onion bargi with Peshwari nan and perhaps a Samosa mmmmmmmmmmm oh almost forgot and three pints of Cobra or Tiger to wash it down .



Sounds great, but if I ate that I would be farting for days ( you guys seem to be able to get away with farting much easier........ so unfair  )


----------



## trackend (Mar 22, 2005)

Ah thats down to military training , after having a sarg maj screaming at you even you,re arse becomes disciplined


----------



## Crippen (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 22, 2005)

Mine never did.


----------



## Crippen (Mar 23, 2005)

awww do you feel cheated NS


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2005)

I cant eat anything spicy, tears my stomach up.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 23, 2005)

Its not my stomach that gets torn up by spicy food


----------



## trackend (Mar 23, 2005)

Ripper Cheesy, a touch of the Nebelwerfer,s old son


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 23, 2005)

I think I'd be a little more worried about _this_. 

(No, it's not me.  )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Its not my stomach that gets torn up by spicy food



I know exactly what you are talking about.


----------



## JCS (Mar 23, 2005)

Never had that problem myself.....

Basically I wont eat anything thats not spicy(or that doesnt have cheese on it ), if we dont have anything spicy I load up whatever we have with hot sauce


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 23, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> I think I'd be a little more worried about _this_.
> 
> (No, it's not me.  )



Eeek! That's rough stuff that is!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 23, 2005)

When you hear that, bad things are happening!


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 23, 2005)

Sitting on the bog with your head in your hands! 

Old schoolfriend of mine who went to India said you should take a long novel to read, 'cause there's no escape there no matter how careful you are. 

Once your system's used to the change you're sorted though.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 23, 2005)

NS, was that from the "Squeak of the week" section on farts.com?


----------



## Crippen (Mar 23, 2005)

Med who needs India, I have a pile of magazines, a CD player and piles of Cds and tapes at the side of my loo. make it pleasurable I say  8) 

(NS ...cant open your thingy..... so I shall just imagin what it was)

That is wonderful Squeak of the week


----------



## evangilder (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, but do you have a broadband connection and a laptop in there?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 23, 2005)

evangilder said:


> NS, was that from the "Squeak of the week" section on farts.com?


Why...no...no it wasn't...(Yeah, they'll buy that!)  

:-"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2005)

I am going to invet the Lazy Boy reclining toilet!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 24, 2005)

man i could do with one of those.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2005)

You are the first on my client list, the first one to be made goes to you!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 24, 2005)

Free of charge!!


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 24, 2005)

Will it have a built in can holder ashtray? Gotta get the priorities sorted.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes Lanc you get it free of charge, but only you!

It will come standard with ashtray, beer fridge, Direct TV with over 1500 channels to choose from including the Playboy and other adult entertainment channels, lotion despenser, automatic dial pizza service and hands free telephone service, massaging back, steroo set, and heated seat. The delux model will be leather! 10 different colors to choose from.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 24, 2005)

Now we just need to figure out how to avoid going to work.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2005)

We are men, we will figure it out. ADAPT AND OVERCOME!


----------



## Crippen (Mar 24, 2005)

get yourself a 'baddy buddy'
This is a mate at work who switches on your computer, puts a spare jacket on the back of your chair and leaves a half drank cuppa (still warm) on your desk. When anyone asks where you are.... your bady buddy says " well not far away, the computers on and the brews not finished"  .

Failing that...design the portable take to work loo


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2005)

Why would I need a portable take to work loo? Theres a loo there.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2005)

even better!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2005)

Yeap.


----------



## Crippen (Apr 1, 2005)

Now don't miss me too much, but I aint gonna be on for a couple of weeks or so, keep my place warm  
x Jesus (Lancs).
And Skim if ya are sent off to work ( 4 letter word there....sorry) B4 I get back...... take care hun, go nuts M8>>> show em the Skimmer way.

Where's Les by the way? I wanted to make things up with him and he's not been on ( never too proud to grovel me  ), well I shall leave my 'Sorry' here for him ( I know he loves me under all that macho exterior  ).
Reet toodles. Sloppy kisses and big hugs to all. Cripps.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 1, 2005)

bi babe 

and when you come back there's some corrections waiting for you in the lancaster carboretta thread.........


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 1, 2005)

Adios, Cripps.

Get back soon!


----------



## Crippen (Apr 1, 2005)

Ta lads (day still has 20mins left.... so gotta leave sumfink for ya: I will check my corrects when I get back Lancs....rushing now M8, x).
wanna leave ya smiling>>>>
with a few jokes (if you can call um that)

How many lead guitarists does it take to change a light bulb?
-None.. they just steal someone else's light.
Who ate their victims 2 by 2?
-Noah's Shark.
What has 2 claws and is very messy?
-A slobster.
What would you do if your soup tasted funny?
-Laugh it off.
Does it snow on Pluto?
-Not if micky Mouse lets him inside.
Where do bees go to the toilet?
-The BP station.
What did the mouse say to the web cam?
-Cheese.
How is crossing the road like music?
-you need to C sharp. or you'll B flat.
*******************
Not so much joke but more ONE LINERS>>>>>

-A closed mouth gathers no foot.
- Ever stop to think and forget to start again.
-How many of you believe in Telekinesis? Raise my hand!
-How does Teflon stick to the pan?
-A clear conscience is usually the sign of a bad memory.
-A conclusion is the place where you get tired of thinking.
-Assassins do it from behind.
-Before you criticize someone, walk in their shoes for a mile. That way, when you criticize them, your a mile away and you have their shoes.
-Beauty is in the eyes of the beer holder.
-Atheism is a non prophet organisation.
-Dont piss me off, I'm running out of places to hide the bodies!
- Friends help you move, real friends help you move bodies.
-A clear desk is a sign of a cluttered desk drawer.
-A diplomat is someone who can tell you to go to hell in such a way, that you will look forward to it.

Toodles old chaps


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 1, 2005)

Wind howls, Clang, Clang, tumbleweed rolls past the screen.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 2, 2005)

hehe they're good.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2005)

See ya later Crip

Yeah where is Les by the way?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 2, 2005)

CC aint been on for a while either......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2005)

Yeah where is he?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 2, 2005)

i honestly don't know


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2005)

I think he said he was going to be gone for a couple of weeks, visiting somewhere. Wherever Cute Corporal is or something.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 2, 2005)

He's gone to Weston - rather him than me. Chav-central!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2005)

Nice ones Crip.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2005)

Never been there.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 3, 2005)

ah he'll have gone to see the ol' ball 'n' chain then...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 3, 2005)

Is that where is gf is?


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 3, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Never been there.



Believe me, you ain't missing anything. 


Okay, to be fair, there is a helicopter museum - but see that and ditch the rest.

http://www.helicoptermuseum.co.uk/


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 4, 2005)

Theres a great helicopter museum at Fort Rucker, Alabama. Actually is the Army Aviation Museum but it has mostly helicopters. Tons of them and some very fomous ones.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2005)

All wrong guys. 

We had a storm and our modem got fried  All systems operational now though, and our internet is ok too  8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 5, 2005)

i was closer than those guys though.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2005)

You didnt even make a guess though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 5, 2005)

i said you'd 



> gone to see the ol' ball 'n' chain



i was of course refering to whoever it was that fixed your modem..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2005)

Right... 

Sure you werent referring to the fact that you thought Id gone to a kinky sex shop involving whips? 

Anyway, no-one actually fixed our modem...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 6, 2005)

I just remember you saying something about going to someplace and your girlfriend lives there and it was the same town as cute corporal. Anyhow welcome back.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks. 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 7, 2005)

So how did you fry it anyhow?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

put it in the wrong hole...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

Accident with a MIG welder, long story...

Its left me with balls of steel now though


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 7, 2005)

I dont want to know.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 8, 2005)

i do


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 8, 2005)

Tough.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2005)

Lanc you would want to know about CC's balls of steel!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

It sure gives a whole new meaning to the word "Clinkers"


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 10, 2005)

I was thinking of clackers myself


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

Sparks fly when im walking down the street...Since the accident WD40 sales have increased 10%


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 11, 2005)

I dont even want to know!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 11, 2005)

Heres the culprit.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 14, 2005)

AHHHH


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, its taught me never to combine mechanics and sunbathing into one.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2005)

Put them on your nipples.......OUCH!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 15, 2005)

Dont be ridiculous, you cant use a Mig welder for that!  You have to use an Arc welder when welding your nipples


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2005)

Even more painful.....if you like that sort of stuff.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 15, 2005)

If you weld your toes and fingers together it will save the necessity for wearing flippers whilst swimming


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2005)

Interesting thought process...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 15, 2005)

and so very true.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 15, 2005)

Although you need to waxoyl the joints, otherwise theyll rust.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 16, 2005)

OKay


----------



## Crippen (Apr 19, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Dont be ridiculous, you cant use a Mig welder for that!  You have to use an Arc welder when welding your nipples


No imagination some men ( or boys...no offence CC) live dangerously now and again. ( don't tell them we ran away together to an underground bunker near Bognor for a few days... we shall never hear the end of it off Lancs ...shhhh!).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 20, 2005)

Come on Crippen we all know you are full of imagination.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 20, 2005)

Crippen said:


> cheddar cheese said:
> 
> 
> > Dont be ridiculous, you cant use a Mig welder for that!  You have to use an Arc welder when welding your nipples
> ...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 20, 2005)

She called you a boy!


----------

